# Another little update on my Drag Car



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Well guys, I didn't make the last round of the HKS drag series, and i thought i better let you see why...

Twin Trust Td06 25g kit, rated at over 1000bhp...










New drag wing from Garag Saurus...



















Still lots more to come too :smokin:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

looks good m8 te37s will set it off well


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Lol, i was just about to PM you back mate


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh that looks great mate. How long left until it all finished?


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

I run pretty much the same setup T67's. I bet you had fun fitting the waste gates.....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Madden said:


> Oh that looks great mate. How long left until it all finished?


How longs a piece of sting? lol!! Got carbon doors to go on next, and fibreglass front wings and then i'm going to run it before the next round of upgrades.


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

hytech said:


> I run pretty much the same setup T67's. I bet you had fun fitting the waste gates.....


Well put it this way, i'm still rocking in my chair shaking at the thought of it :runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

nice engine & buti trubo


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Raiju said:


> How longs a piece of sting? lol!! Got carbon doors to go on next, and fibreglass front wings and then i'm going to run it before the next round of upgrades.


all depends where you cut it!!:chuckle:

Im confused at your first post though, unkless im reading it wrong..... you said you didnt make the finals, and this is why???? something broke??

still good project though mate, well done.:bowdown1:


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

I didn't make the whole round, due to the car not being ready. I took the old big single off and with the fuel system to do etc i missed the last round of the HKS series at santa pod.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

very, very nice R32! I particularly like how the drag tires fill the wheelwells. I'm mulling going to a larger overall diameter wheel and tire combination to really fill out the wheelwells and give the R32 the final crowning aggressive stance. It will also give the car taller gearing, which would offset a bit the lower gearing of doing a Getrag swap.


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Kismet,

I have to admit i love the look of the "Balloony" drag tires, and you are right they do fill the arches out reall well.

Here's another pic before i put the new spoiler on...


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

Raiju 
can we get more pics.

kind regards


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Jeff RB26 said:


> Raiju
> can we get more pics.
> 
> kind regards


Here's sme more of th car in it's old spec...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Raiju said:


> How longs a piece of sting? lol!! Got carbon doors to go on next, and fibreglass front wings and then i'm going to run it before the next round of upgrades.


If your entering the last HKS round at the Japshow Finale you'll need to leave the standard doors on for that so you can still run in street class.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to say,that is a beautifull drag car there.best of luck with it.

I even think the oem alloy wheels suit the car so well too.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bump for 09 updates mate!  Love this car.


----------

